# Skiing guy wanting to bulk up



## Jxcorex29 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
 My name is Joseph Rhodes, and I'm looking on information on how to bulk up. I'm a 30 gear old man; weight : 160 lbs., I want some weight and definition for my body. I have no idea how to make a good workout plan or where to start. I have no idea how to make a diet plan. I want to have bigger arms, a flatter stomach, more weight, defined legs. 

Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronJulius (Oct 4, 2015)

first you might want to delete your name

welcome


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

That's all attainable.. Google, meal plans, watch YouTube videos. It's all about reading up. All the information you could ever want is at your finger tips. Start with diet.


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome, spend some time reading the rules and the stickies, these are good but basic goals, you will find more info than you can imagine about diet and training right here


----------



## brazey (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome.... You signed up in March. Research our training and nutrition forums.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 7, 2015)

30 years is not old..hahaha


----------



## ABM190 (Dec 7, 2015)

nice to know u guys, haha.......!!!


----------



## Havincharles (Dec 23, 2015)

welcome bro you will learn a lot from here,it's a good place


----------

